
Seaborg Technologies (LFTR) invested heavily in by Unity founder - JohnHaugeland
http://www.thoriumenergyworld.com/news/moonshot-investment-landed
======
tfy11aro
I am curious. Is there specific regulations that apply to software on nuclear
energy? Since, we are dealing with the "N" word.

------
tfy11aro
This could be a game changer...

